# Shooting a 12 Gauge 2.75 inch shells MAX but.....



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

I've got a 12 gauge shotgun that shoots up to 2 and three quarter long shells.. the problem is I have been shooting 3 inch buckshot out of the barrel.. and yes i know this is stupid.. and i know the barrell can very well explode.. so what im asking is, is this dangerous? and should i stop NOW? Can the barrell explode by shooting this round ina gun that only goes up to 2.75 inch? Am i at risk....? Let me know if I'm just being paranoid or if I DO need to stop shooting this round out of the gun before the barrell blows up in my face...


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

bump.. need an answer.. dont wanna die haha


----------



## tubby (Aug 9, 2006)

This is very dangerous. It borders on recklessness... especially if you're around others when you shoot this thing. A 3 inch shell should only be fired in 3 or 3.5 inch chambers... no exceptions! It's just like a rifle you only use the correct ammo that's printed on the barrell. It'll probably fit into the chamber unfired, but once fired it opens up into the barrel and could cause damage to the gun or injury to you or both. Really, I hate to be critical, but this is really very 'not smart' I know you're not stupid, but if you continue to do this, you will be  stop doing it now. You've probably already damaged parts of the gun. Now, I guess you'll sell it to some innocent guy at a gun show.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

lol.. well its an old gun.. and very junky.. thats why we shoot this through it.. but i'll do as you say and not shoot the buck out of it anymore...


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

if the barrel did blow up.. would it kill me or just blind me or injure me badly..?


----------



## tubby (Aug 9, 2006)

Just keep doing and find out for yourself. It's official now: You're stupid.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, I'd consider being blinded a fairly serious injury! So would driving chunks of steel into your brain, or losing a hand or two, or some fingers, or ......
As Tubby said, this is crazy! Especially in a gun you write of as old and junky, which might even make it more prone to blowing up than a more modern steel one.
Any obstruction in the barrel (like a 3 inch in a 2 3/4 inch chanber, basically turns your shotgun into a pipe bomb! Pure and simple! You've just been lucky so far, so you'd better quit doing it, or maybe we can use your gun and ER picture in our hunter education class!


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

i wasnt being "stupid" and i aint gonna keep doing it.. im just curious as to how bad it would be if it did blow up.. sorry for wanting to know what would happen...


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> I've got a 12 gauge shotgun that shoots up to 2 and three quarter long shells.. the problem is I have been shooting 3 inch buckshot out of the barrel  .. and yes i know this is stupid So why are you doing it? .. and i know the barrell can WILL EVENTUALLY explode .. so what im asking is, is this dangerous? HELL YEAH! and should i stop NOW? Only if you want to continue to live. Can the barrell explode by shooting this round ina gun that only goes up to 2.75 inch? Yes Am i at risk Yes ....? Let me know if I'm just being paranoid or if I DO need to stop shooting this round out of the gun before the barrell blows up in my face...


YOU NEED TO STOP SHOOTING 3 INCH BUCK IN A 2 3/4 CHAMBER, NOW, NOT TOMORROW OR THE NEXT DAY BUT RIGHT NOW, UNLESS YOU WISH TO DIE


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

ok thanks for your answers.. i wont shoot that load no more..
i actually have only shot it out of the gun once or twice...


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey guys I have a question:

I am wishing to shoot 3 inch magnum BB's out of my campfire. If I put them in there and aim them away from me will I be in danger? Will it be fatal or non fatal? Oh by the way I will be using 12 gauge shells!

LOL Sorry I couldn't resist


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

In all seriousness stop your habits and only shoot the proper ammo out of that gun. It would be horrible for a fellow hunter to be killed or injured.


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

you can find a wide assortment of buck shot in 2 3/4in shells that will do the same job to what ever you are hunting.... but stop shooting the 3'' in that gun or you may never get to enjoy hunting again.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

ohhhhh.. see i was told that they didnt make buckshot in 2 3/4" ..and also it isnt sold in PA.. and i believe it is illegal as well.. so i wont be able to get any anyways..


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

2 3/4 shells work just fine and you can get any size buck in them as well. Actually the only thing 3 inc shells have done for me is kick a little harder.


----------



## tubby (Aug 9, 2006)

They do kick... that's for sure! I've shot the 3.5 inch shells... I wanted to see if I was a real man :lol: Anyway, I was kind of squated down when I touched off the first round and by God it knocked me back off my feet. I had to put one hand behind myself to keep from falling onto my butt :eyeroll: The shell was ejected about 40 feet away... some guys in a firing lane below me were almost hit by the ejected shell. Wow, it was fun though. I could only shoot about 5 of them and I had a heck of a bruise the next day. I now know that I'm a real man ... maybe I'll buy one of those 458 Winchester Magnums... they certainly won't kick any harded than a 3.5 2 ounce buck shot shell!


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

I got home yesterday from college.. and i checked my gun.. it shoots a 2.75 inch shell.. and i THOUGHT i was shooting 3 inch buckshot.. but after checking it is indeed 2.75 inch buckshot... so i guess i just posted this thread for no reason.. sorry guys.. but thanks for the help...


----------

